# haircut = (οικον.) ψαλίδισμα, περικοπή, (απο)μείωση | περιθώριο (ασφάλειας)



## Themis (Jun 16, 2010)

Στα σημερινά "ΝΕΑ" διαβάζω (δικές μου υπογραμμίσεις):


> Η Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα θα επιβάλει επιπρόσθετη χρέωση 5% στα ελληνικά κρατικά ομόλογα που κατατίθενται ως ενέχυρο από τα πιστωτικά ιδρύματα με στόχο την άντληση ρευστότητας, μετά την τελευταία υποβάθμιση από τη Μoody's.
> «Θα υπάρξει επιπρόσθετη χρέωση (haircut) κατά 5%» δήλωσε εκπρόσωπος της ΕΚΤ απαντώντας σε ερωτήματα του ειδησεογραφικού πρακτορείου Reuters.
> Το «κούρεμα» σημαίνει ότι οι εμπορικές τράπεζες που καταθέτουν ως ενέχυρο ελληνικά ομόλογα για την άντληση ρευστότητας απο την ΕΚΤ θα λαμβάνουν λιγότερα χρήματα από όσα θα λάμβαναν εάν κατέθεταν ομόλογα άλλης χώρας-μέλους της ευρωζώνης.
> Η ΕΚΤ διαθέτει μια μειούμενη κλίμακα αξιολόγησης πιστωτικού κινδύνου, στο ένα άκρο της οποίας βρίσκονται τα κρατικά ομόλογα και στο άλλο αξιόγραφα εγγυημένα από διάφορα στοιχεία ενεργητικού. Οι επιπλέον χρεώσεις κυμαίνονται από 0,5% έως και 20%.
> Η ΕΚΤ δήλωσε τον προηγούμενο μήνα ότι θα συνεχίσει να αποδέχεται τα ελληνικά ομόλογα ανεξαρτήτως της αξιολόγησης που φέρουν, αλλά ότι οι επιπλέον χρεώσεις που ανακοινώθηκαν τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο θα συνεχίσουν να ισχύουν.


Όπως φαίνεται, το haircut θα μας συντροφέψει για πολύ καιρό. "Επιπρόσθετη χρέωση" λοιπόν. Ποιος χρεώνει και ποιος είναι οφειλέτης; Η σκληρή αλήθεια είναι ότι κανείς δεν χρεώνει και κανείς δεν οφείλει. Με άλλα λόγια: άρτζι, μπούρτζι και λουλάς.

Στην περίπτωση μάλιστα του haircut έχουμε την ευτυχή και ανέλπιστη συγκυρία να μας τα λένε ταυτόχρονα πολύ καλά, χωρίς ανακολουθίες και ασάφειες, το Λεξικό Χρυσοβιτσιώτη-Σταυρακόπουλου και η ΙΑΤΕ. Το πρώτο προτείνει "περικοπή, μείωση, ψαλίδισμα, ζημία" με τρία επιμέρους ερμηνεύματα, και προσθέτει το "περιθώριο ασφαλείας" στο ένα από αυτά που αφορά ακριβώς την περίπτωσή μας ("Η διαφορά μεταξύ του ύψους των ασφαλειών και του ποσού των δανείων [...]"). Η ΙΑΤΕ αναφέρει "αρχικό περιθώριο ασφάλειας", ενώ αποδίδει το valuation haircut σαν "περικοπή αποτίμησης".

Αν κοιτάξουμε για ορισμούς στο Ιντερνέτ, βλέπουμε π.χ. στο MoneyGlossary: "The margin or difference between the actual market value of a security and the value assessed by the lending side of a transaction". Πιο διεξοδικά στην Investopedia: "_What Does Haircut Mean?_ 1. The difference between prices at which a market maker can buy and sell a security. 2. The percentage by which an asset's market value is reduced for the purpose of calculating capital requirement, margin and collateral levels. - _Investopedia explains Haircut_ 1. The term haircut comes from the fact that market makers can trade at such a thin spread. 2. When they are used as collateral, securities will generally be devalued since a cushion is required by the lending parties in case the market value falls".

Σαφέστατα τα πράγματα. Ούτε χρέωση υπάρχει, ούτε η μείωση για την οποία μιλάμε είναι αναγκαστικά επιπρόσθετη. Αν πάλι (όπως φαίνεται ότι έχει γίνει υποχρεωτικό) θέλουμε να μεταφέρουμε στα καθ' ημάς την αμεριμνησία της αγγλοσαξονικής ορολογίας, νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να καταφύγουμε στο "κούρεμα", αφού υπάρχει το καθιερωμένο, εύχρηστο και κατά πολύ σαφέστερο "ψαλίδισμα".

Θέτω λοιπόν προληπτικά το ζήτημα στην κρίση των λεξιλογούντων. Εγώ, αν έπρεπε να διαλέξω δύο αποδόσεις, θα κρατούσα το ψαλίδισμα και το περιθώριο (ασφαλείας).


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Το «κούρεμα» είναι καλό για εντυπωσιακούς τίτλους, σαν αυτό που έφτασε σήμερα στο ηλεταχυδρομείο μου: Η Moody’s στέλνει τις τράπεζες για κούρεμα! 

Όταν όμως συγκεκριμενοποιείται μέσα στο κείμενο, π.χ. «Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, ήδη οι τράπεζες υφίστανται ένα εξαιρετικά επώδυνο “κούρεμα” της αξίας των καλυμμάτων τους από την ΕΚΤ», όπου ο αυτόματος / μηχανικός μεταφραστής που βρίσκεται μέσα σε κάθε μεταφραστή ακολουθεί τον αυτόματο μεταφραστή της αγοράς και απαλλάσσεται από μεταφραστικές τύψεις βάζοντας εισαγωγικά γύρω από το «κούρεμα», αντιλαμβάνεσαι πόσο πιο απλό και κατανοητό θα ήταν *το ψαλίδισμα (η μείωση, η περικοπή)* και πόσο αναπόφευκτο είναι ότι θα υποστούμε αυτή τη σαχλαμάρα τώρα.

Για την άλλη σημασία («περιθώριο ασφάλειας»), αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia:
When used in the context of exchange traded products such as stocks, options or futures, haircut is used *interchangeably with the term margin*. It is the amount of capital required by a broker to maintain the positions currently in a trading account. If haircut exceeds the account's capital, the broker can either require additional capital (e.g. margin call), or liquidate positions until the haircut no longer exceeds available capital.​
Αντίσταση, λοιπόν; ¡No pasarán!


----------



## Mindkaiser (Nov 2, 2010)

*Haircut, κούρεμα ή ψαλίδισμα;*

Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγνώμη αν η συγκεκριμένη ανάρτηση όφειλε να βρίσκεται σε διαφορετική ενότητα του φόρουμ, αλλά είναι η πρώτη μου και συνεπώς αιτούμαι μια σχετική επιείκεια. 

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες, ακούω συχνά-πυκνά στις ειδήσεις και στα τηλεοπτικά παράθυρα να μετφράζεται το περίφημο "haircut", ως "κούρεμα". Θα ήμουν παράλογος αν ισχυριζόμουν ότι υπάρχει σχετική έκφραση και είναι το "ψαλίδισμα"; Θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαιτέρως τη γνώμη σας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2010)

Καλωσήρθες στο φόρουμ που σκέφτεται πριν από σας για σας. :)


----------



## nikosl (Nov 3, 2010)

πάντως, επειδή ο Θέμης και ο Νίκελ σκέφτηκαν πολύυυ πριν από μας για μας και πολλούς άλλους, η πρότασή τους έχει μάλλον ηττηθεί στην πράξη. Πλέον η λέξη κούρεμα χρησιμοποιείται όλο και περισσότερο όσο ανάβει η συζήτηση για αναδιάρθρωση/επιμήκυνση/κατάργηση κλπ και χτες που έγραφα κάτι όταν έφτασα στο επίμαχο σημείο τη λέξη κούρεμα έβαλα κι εγώ, κι ελπίζω ο διορθωτής να μη μου προσθέσει εισαγωγικά.

Να σημειώσω όμως κάτι υπέρ κουρέματος. Σε σχέση με τα χρέη που χρησιμοποιείται κουβαλάει και μια συμπαραδήλωση που χάνεται αν το κάνουμε περικοπή/ψαλίδισμα. Οτι τα χρέη έχουν διογκωθεί με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε για να παραμείνουν λειτουργικά τα ομόλογα πρέπει να τα περικόψεις. Εννοώ ότι έχει και μια έννοια περιποίησης, περικοπής λόγω του χρόνου που πέρασε. Θα πρόσθετα ότι αντίστοιχα μπορεί να δηλώνει και τιμωρία, ανάλογα με το τι χρωματισμό θέλει να δώσει κανείς, αλλά θα μου απαντούσατε ότι και το "ψαλίδισμα" μπορεί να δείξει τιμωρία. Φαίνεται εξάλλου οτι δίνονται αυτοι οι τόνοι (περιποίηση/τιμωρία) από τη συχνή χρήση του "get a haircut", πχ. "Should the IMF get a haircut?"

Οπότε, αφού το κούρεμα μπορεί να τα κάνει όλα αυτά τα παιχνίδια με τον ίδιο τρόπο που το κάνει και το haircut, γιατί να μπούμε με το ζόρι στο στενό κοστούμι του ψαλιδίσματος και της περικοπής;

υγ. καμία σχέση δεν έχει η παρέμβασή μου με το γεγονός ότι και οι δυο γονείς μου είναι μπαρμπέρηδες


----------



## Mindkaiser (Nov 3, 2010)

nikosl said:


> Σε σχέση με τα χρέη που χρησιμοποιείται κουβαλάει και μια συμπαραδήλωση που χάνεται αν το κάνουμε περικοπή/ψαλίδισμα. Οτι τα χρέη έχουν διογκωθεί με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε για να παραμείνουν λειτουργικά τα ομόλογα πρέπει να τα περικόψεις. Εννοώ ότι έχει και μια έννοια περιποίησης, περικοπής λόγω του χρόνου που πέρασε.



Κάτι τέτοιο όμως δεν ισχύει απαραίτητα. Το ποσοστό του ψαλιδίσματος/κουρέματος της αξίας των ομολόγων που χρησιμοποιούνται ως κάλυμμα για τη χρηματοδότηση των ελληνικών τραπεζών και του δημοσίου, ενσωματώνει περισσότερο εκτιμήσεις για την μελλοντική πορεία των τιμών των συγκεκριμένων χρεωστικών τίτλων, παρά μετρήσιμα και αντικειμενικά ποσοτικά κριτήρια. Βέβαια, αυτό περισσότερο συνηγορεί στη δική σου άποψη περί χρήσης του όρου "κουρέματος" με την έννοια της περιποίησης. Αλλιώς, "φτιασιδώνοντας την πανούκλα".


----------



## Themis (Nov 3, 2010)

nikosl said:


> η πρότασή τους έχει μάλλον ηττηθεί στην πράξη


Έχω ένσταση για τη διαιτησία. Δεν σφυρίζουμε τη λήξη του αγώνα μόλις σκοράρει η ομάδα μας. Όταν εμείς το συζητήσαμε, γνωρίζαμε πολύ καλά ότι οι δημοσιογράφοι έχουν κάνει ψωμοτύρι το κούρεμα. Δεν θέλω βέβαια να μιλήσω για λογαριασμό του Νίκελ, ο οποίος είχε πάντως επισημάνει "πόσο αναπόφευκτο είναι ότι θα υποστούμε αυτή τη σαχλαμάρα τώρα". Με τη λογική που επικαλείσαι, η ήττα μάς ήταν ήδη γνωστή.
Πότε όμως θεωρούμε ότι μια απόδοση κατακυρώνεται; Οι λεξικογράφοι περιμένουν μίνιμουμ μια δεκαετία. Κι όσο για δημοσιογραφικές μόδες, έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μας: ανεμομαζώματα διαολοσκορπίσματα. Πιο ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν π.χ. να μάθουμε αν το κούρεμα έχει περάσει σε οικονομικά συγγράμματα γραμμένα από Έλληνες. Η πρόσφατη (Οκτώβριος) ενδιάμεση έκθεση 2010 της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας για τη νομισματική πολιτική χρησιμοποιεί πάντως δύο φορές "περικοπή αποτίμησης" (σελ. 64 και 208), μία φορά "περικοπή αξίας" (σελ. 156 σημ. 42) και μία φορά σκέτο "περικοπή" (σελ. 40), βάζοντας πάντα σε παρένθεση το haircut.

Έχω ένσταση και για τη φύση του αγώνα. Όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, δεν επρόκειτο να ανταγωνιστούμε τη μηχανική αντιστοίχιση λέξεων των δημοσιογραφικών σαϊνιών (που πολλές φορές άλλωστε γράφουν απευθείας αμερικάνικα χωρίς να έχουν την παραμικρή ιδέα τι λένε). Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση το ερώτημα είναι: εμείς οι μεταφραστές, αν έχουμε δυνατότητα επιλογής, ποια απόδοση θεωρούμε σωστότερη με τα σημερινά δεδομένα; Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο όρος δεν εφευρέθηκε το 2009. Για παράδειγμα, η έκδοση 1993 του Χρυσοβιτσιώτη-Σταυρακόπουλου (λυπάμαι που δεν έχω πρόχειρη την πρώτη έκδοση του 1966) περιλαμβάνει την έννοια: "Η διαφορά μεταξύ του ύψους των ασφαλειών και του ποσού του δανείου". Μολονότι διαβάζω αρκετά οικονομικά κείμενα εδώ και δεκαετίες, ουδέποτε συνάντησα κουρέματα πριν το θέμα φτάσει στους δημοσιογράφους. Η ειδική ορολογία όμως (πρόκειται στην ουσία για χρηματιστική/ τραπεζική αργκό) δεν περιμένει τους δημοσιογραφικούς φωστήρες για να μεταφραστεί. Έχεις κάποιο στοιχείο ότι κάποιος κάπου κάποτε είχε μιλήσει για κουρέματα πριν από τους δημοσιογράφους;

Έχω ένσταση και για τα κριτήρια κατακύρωσης (πέρα από τη διαπίστωση της ενδεχόμενης καθιέρωσης). Αναφέρω δύο στοιχεία.
Πρώτον, σε τι παραπέμπει το κούρεμα στα ελληνικά; Στον πιασάρικο τίτλο που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ ("Η Moody’s στέλνει τις τράπεζες για κούρεμα!"), τι καταλαβαίνει ο έλληνας αναγνώστης; Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά για μένα η έκφραση "στέλνω κάποιον για κούρεμα" έχει συνώνυμο το "στέλνω κάποιον να δει αν έρχομαι". Με λίγα λόγια, τον στέλνω να κουρεύεται - έκφραση κοινή, με τρισχιλιετείς κιόλας τίτλους, μη μπλέξουμε και με τον Ζουράρι ώρα που 'ναι. Όμως το haircut, απ' όσο μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε, ξεκινάει με την έννοια της μικρής μείωσης, της ελαφράς περικοπής. Βλ. στο πρώτο ποστ την εξήγηση της Investopedia: "The term haircut comes from the fact that market makers can trade at such a thin spread", ή στο TheFreeDictionary: "It is called a haircut because it is a thin spread", ή στον ορισμό του BusinessDictionary.com που χαρακτηρίζεται ως "General": "Trimming excesses without jeopardizing the main objective" (πρόσεξε: _trimming_). Ουδεμία σχέση με κουρέματα και ευπρεπισμούς. Σχετικός και ο ορισμός από την παραπάνω έκθεση της ΤτΕ: "Υπενθυμίζεται ότι περικοπή αποτίμησης (haircut) ονομάζεται το ποσοστό το οποίο το Ευρωσύστημα αφαιρεί από την αγοραία αξία ενός στοιχείου προκειμένου να καθορίσει το ύψος της χρηματοδότησης που επιτρέπεται να αντλήσει ένα πιστωτικό ίδρυμα εάν το εν λόγω στοιχείο κατατεθεί ως εξασφάλιση". Αναφέρεις ότι "έχει και μια έννοια περιποίησης". Εγώ αυτό δεν το έχω δει πουθενά, και σίγουρα θα με ενδιέφερε μια κάποια τεκμηρίωση - ή μήπως παρασύρεσαι (ως μη ώφειλες) από το ελληνικό "κούρεμα";

Μακρηγορώ όμως, οπότε το δεύτερο στοιχείο εντελώς τηλεγραφικά. Εκτός από την υπόμνηση του ξένου όρου, η ελληνική απόδοση καλό είναι να έχει κάπως ανάλογο εύρος. Πόσο ισοπλατείς έννοιες είναι όμως το haircut και το κούρεμα; Βλ. π.χ. στο Investorwords.com: "In lending, the difference between the value of a loan and the value of the collateral securing that loan. Or more generally, a term used for any of a wide variety of spreads and margins". Πόσα spreads και margins μπορούμε να στείλουμε να κουρεύονται;


----------



## nikosl (Nov 3, 2010)

οπα... σόρι για το ηττήθηκε.. δεν το έγραφα από τη σκοπιά της νικήτριας ομάδας και μακριά από μένα το ρεφεριλίκι. απλά ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι αν το κούρεμα γραφόταν μία φορά όταν εσείς συζητήσατε το θέμα, τώρα γράφεται 100. αλίμονο να κρίνονταν τα ζητήματα τόσο γρήγορα. Απλώς κατέταξα τον εαυτό μου στους latests που πλέον αδυνατώ να ακολουθήσω το συμπέρασμα του δικού σας -έγκαιρου- σχολιασμού.


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2010)

Στα αγγλικά το haircut ξεκίνησε από μια μικρή απομείωση (write-down) αλλά νομίζω για την Αργεντινή έφτασε στο 75%, που είναι το είδος του κουρέματος που κάνω εγώ με τα τρίμηνα που περνάνε μεταξύ κουρεμάτων.

Όταν οι δημοσιογράφοι πιάνουν έναν όρο και γίνεται τσουνάμι, εγώ γίνομαι ηττοπαθής. Σαχλαμάρα ήταν ο όρος από τα εγγλέζικα και άλλωστε κι εκεί σαν παρακατιανό και της οικονομικής αργκό τον έχουνε ακόμα. Είναι αναπόφευκτο στα πρώτα βήματα του «κουρέματος» εδώ να αντιδρούμε γιατί πραγματικά δεν βοηθά στην κατανόηση, μάλλον αδιαφανής είναι αν δεν ξέρεις αγγλικά. Μερικοί λένε «κούρεμα στην αξία των ομολόγων», εκεί καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι κόψιμο και μείωση της αξίας. Αλλά το σκέτο «κούρεμα των ομολόγων» δεν βοηθά. Το κούρεμα είναι σενιάρισμα, σου λένε «με γεια το κούρεμα», δεν σε κοιτάνε περίλυπα όταν κουρευτείς. Αλλά, δεν είναι τίποτα, λίγο δημοσιογραφικό πες πες και θα το δούμε και στον Μπαμπινιώτη. Οπότε, δεν πα να κουρεύονται...


----------



## Themis (Nov 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Όταν οι δημοσιογράφοι πιάνουν έναν όρο και γίνεται τσουνάμι, εγώ γίνομαι ηττοπαθής.


Το ζήτημα είναι μάλλον πόσο θα παραμείνει το θέμα στα πρωτοσέλιδα. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχουν ομολογουμένως σοβαρές πιθανότητες. Έχουν πάντως υπάρξει δημοσιογραφικές μόδες που έχουν παρέλθει μαζί με το αντικείμενο στο οποίο αναφέρονταν. Έχουν υπάρξει και άλλες που έμειναν. Αλλά η οριστική κατακύρωση συνήθως έρχεται με την αποδοχή της απόδοσης από τους ειδικούς και τη διαιώνισή της. Φυσικά, οι ειδικοί συχνά είναι, από την άποψη αυτή, του ίδιου επιπέδου με τους δημοσιογράφους. Μιλάνε απευθείας αμερικάνικα και καταφεύγουν συχνά-πυκνά στη φροντιστηριακή αντιστοίχιση λέξεων. Αγαπημένο μου παράδειγμα η "γενική κυβέρνηση"  . Αλλά υπάρχει και το πλανκτόν/ του πλανκτόν που κάποτε δέσποζε αλλά έχει πια υποχωρήσει αισθητά, αφήνοντας όμως κουσούρι στη Βικιπαίδεια και στο ΛΚΝ (!) την ονομαστική πλαγκτό_*ν*_.


----------



## Mindkaiser (Nov 4, 2010)

Themis said:


> Πιο ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν π.χ. να μάθουμε αν το κούρεμα έχει περάσει σε οικονομικά συγγράμματα γραμμένα από Έλληνες. Η πρόσφατη (Οκτώβριος) ενδιάμεση έκθεση 2010 της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδας για τη νομισματική πολιτική χρησιμοποιεί πάντως δύο φορές "περικοπή αποτίμησης" (σελ. 64 και 208), μία φορά "περικοπή αξίας" (σελ. 156 σημ. 42) και μία φορά σκέτο "περικοπή" (σελ. 40), βάζοντας πάντα σε παρένθεση το haircut.



Υπέρ της "περικοπής αποτίμησης", συνηγορεί και επίσημη μετάφραση έκδοσης της Ε.Κ.Τ. που στο πρωτότυπο τιτλοφορείται "The implementation of monetary policy in the Euro area". Στην ελληνική λοιπόν μετάφραση με τίτλο "Η εφαρμογή της νομισματικής πολιτικής στη ζώνη του ευρώ", στο κεφάλαιο 6 που περιγράφει τα αποδεκτά περιουσιακά στοιχεία των πιστοδοτικών πράξεων του Ευροσυστήματος, υπάρχει η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση του όρου haircut που αναφέρει ο φίλος Θέμης. Ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, να επισημάνω ότι πρόκειται και ένα πολύ μεστό εισαγωγικό κείμενο για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να καταλάβει τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των μηχανισμών διοχέτευσης ρευστότητας στο Ευροσύστημα.

Πάντως, στα εποπτικά κείμενα της Βασιλείας ΙΙ και συγκεκριμένα στην ΠΔ/ΤΕ 2588, για την αποτίμηση των καλυμμάτων στις πράξεις επαναγοράς/επαναπώλησης χρεωστικών τίτλων, χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος "συντελεστής προσαρμογής της μεταβλητότητας". Όχι ιδιαίτερα μιντιακός όρος ομολογουμένως, άλλα είναι εποπτικά αποδεκτός.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2010)

Μου αρέσουν οι άνθρωποι με άποψη... Το _*Ευρο*σύστημα_, ε; Το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί το _ευρό_ (_του ευρού_) και διακρίνεται έτσι από το ευρωπαϊκό, το _Ευρωσύστημα_. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Mindkaiser (Nov 4, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μου αρέσουν οι άνθρωποι με άποψη... Το _*Ευρο*σύστημα_, ε; Το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί το _ευρό_ (_του ευρού_) και διακρίνεται έτσι από το ευρωπαϊκό, το _Ευρωσύστημα_. Ή κάνω λάθος;



Ακρίβώς έτσι, αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι ακόμα μια μάχη που την έχω χάσει κατά κράτος. Ίσως σε λεξιλογικούς ιστότοπους να είναι μια σοφή λύση να ακολουθώ την πεπατημένη (ή να ανοίγω νέο thread).


----------



## Mindkaiser (Nov 4, 2010)

Το ξεκίνησα δε από μια παράγραφο στον ιστότοπο του φίλου Σαραντάκου, οπού σπείροντας καινά δαιμόνια, έγραφε:

"Το οποίο ευρώ είναι γλωσσικός πονοκέφαλος και από μιαν άλλη σκοπιά: είναι άκλιτο και έχει κατάληξη «ω», ασυνήθιστη για ελληνικό ουσιαστικό. Πριν καθιερωθεί η ονομασία του, ο προβλεπτικός καθηγητής Μπαμπινιώτης είχε εισηγηθεί να το λέμε «εύρο» ή «ευρό» για να το προσαρμόσουμε στο κλιτικό σύστημα της ελληνικής (το εύρο, του εύρου, τα εύρα, των εύρων). Η πρόταση δεν έγινε επίσημα δεκτή, ίσως όμως επιβληθεί ενμέρει ανεπίσημα από τα εκατομμύρια έλληνες που χρησιμοποιούν καθημερινά το ευρώ στις συναλλαγές τους χωρίς να έχουν διαβάσει Μπαμπινιώτη. Ήδη έχουν εμφανιστεί όροι όπως δίευρο, δεκάευρο, εικοσάευρο, ενώ ακούγεται και ο πληθυντικός «τα ευρά» (καθώς και ο οικείος-ειρωνικός πληθυντικός: τα ευρώπουλα!)"

Οπότε, με τέτοιες κακές επιρροές, έχω καταλήξει κι εγώ να χαρακτηρίζομαι κατά περίπτωση αντικομφορμιστής ή ανορθόγραφος.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2010)

Mindkaiser, το εξ ευρωνύμων νήμα βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2508. :)


----------



## Mindkaiser (Nov 4, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Mindkaiser, το εξ ευρωνύμων νήμα βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=2508. :)



Ήμουν (σχεδόν) βέβαιος. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το λίνκι.


----------



## Mindkaiser (Nov 20, 2010)

Έτσι, για να μην πλήττουμε φαντάζομαι, ο Παπαχελάς στους νέους φακέλους επέμενε να αναφέρεται στο haircut ως "ξύρισμα".


----------



## Themis (Nov 21, 2010)

Όπου να' ναι θα το πούνε αποτρίχωση  .


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2010)

Ξαναφέρνω το νήμα στην κορυφή, κάπως οφτοπικά, διότι σκόνταψα σ' αυτό που γράφει εδώ ο Θέμης,



Themis said:


> Πρώτον, σε τι παραπέμπει το κούρεμα στα ελληνικά; Στον πιασάρικο τίτλο που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ ("Η Moody’s στέλνει τις τράπεζες για κούρεμα!"), τι καταλαβαίνει ο έλληνας αναγνώστης; Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά για μένα η έκφραση "στέλνω κάποιον για κούρεμα" έχει συνώνυμο το "στέλνω κάποιον να δει αν έρχομαι". Με λίγα λόγια, τον στέλνω να κουρεύεται - έκφραση κοινή, με τρισχιλιετείς κιόλας τίτλους, μη μπλέξουμε και με τον Ζουράρι ώρα που 'ναι.



δηλαδή ότι η έκφραση "άντε να κουρεύεσαι" έχει αρχαίο αντίστοιχο. Αυτό πρώτη φορά το ακούω και μια πρόχειρη έρευνα δεν έδωσε καρπούς. Ξέρει κανείς κάτι θετικότερο;


----------



## Mindkaiser (Dec 2, 2010)

Με κίνδυνο να χαρακτηριστώ ο μπαρμπέρης της λεξιλογίας, επανέρχομαι στην ολοένα διευρούμενη (sic ίσως;) χρήση του όρου "κούρεμα", με αφορμή το σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδο της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Για "Κούρεμα μισθών χωρίς απολύσεις" μας ενημερώνει λοιπόν στο σημερινό πρωτοσέλιδό της η εφημερίδα. Είναι προφανές ότι, τώρα που βρήκαμε μπαρμπέρη, θα κουρέψουμε πεντ’ έξι μέχρι να περάσει η μόδα.

Θεωρώ εν γένει άστοχη την αντικατάσταση της «μείωσης» από το «κούρεμα», δεδομένης της φύσης του haircut στις οικονομικές συναλλαγές. Όπως έχει ήδη περιγραφεί, το haircut αναφέρεται συνήθως σε συγκεκριμένο συντελεστή απομείωσης της αξίας κάποιας χρηματοοικονομικής εξασφάλισης, ο οποίος είναι γνωστός εκ των προτέρων στους συναλλασσόμενους. Το σημαντικότερο δε κατ’ εμέ, είναι ότι έχει σύμφυτο το χαρακτηριστικό της επαναληψιμότητας. Αν εκτελέσεις για παράδειγμα είκοσι συμφωνίες επαναγοράς χρεωστικών τίτλων με την Ευρωπαϊκή Κεντρική Τράπεζα, γνωρίζεις εκ των προτέρων ότι θα σου επιβληθεί συγκεκριμένος συντελεστής απομείωσης της αξίας του εκχωρούμενου στοιχείου του ενεργητικού σου.

Κάτι τέτοιο είναι προφανές ότι δεν ισχύει σε συμφωνίες μεταξύ κοινωνικών εταίρων, οι οποίες είναι αποτέλεσμα σκληρής διαπραγμάτευσης. Ως εκ τούτου, θεωρώ άστοχη τη χρήση του όρου.

Υ.Γ.: Όχι ότι είναι βαρύνουσα βέβαια η γνώμη μου στα λεξιλογικά, αλλά πλέον τα είπα και νιώθω ότι αμαρτίαν ουκ έχω! Το επόμενο σχόλιο υπόσχομαι να μην έχει σχέση με τρίχες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2010)

Μίζερη παρηγοριά:
Στην Ελευθεροτυπία, στις 10 φορές που λένε «κούρεμα μισθών» υπάρχουν και 21 που λένε «ψαλίδισμα μισθών».


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2010)

Το ψαλίδισμα (μισθών, συντάξεων, επιδομάτων, τιμών) είναι πάρα πολύ παλιό και δεν νομίζω ότι αρκεί μια μπαρμπέρικη μόδα για να το θάψει. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση από τα εφηβικά μου χρόνια, γιατί είχε για μένα καθαρά δημοτικίστικη γεύση και ξαφνιαζόμουνα να το βλέπω σε καθαρευουσιάνικα άρθρα και συγγράμματα.


----------

